# Does Anyone Know the Traditional Kata For This Weapon?



## tellner (Apr 7, 2008)

> *A man in New Zealand has been charged with using a hedgehog as a weapon, the New Zealand Herald has reported.*
> Police said William Singalargh, 27, had hurled the hedgehog about 5m (16ft) at a 15-year-old boy.



Are the rumors about hedgehog technique being derived from porcupine forms true?


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you end up having a hedgehog available to throw at someone?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 7, 2008)

fnorfurfoot said:


> How do you end up having a hedgehog available to throw at someone?


You don't keep one handy? Boy, some people just refuse to be prepared...


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 7, 2008)

For crying out loud, improvised weapons!  Ninja please.  I bet they never found the guy...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 7, 2008)

Well the Maori are supposed to be pretty good at throwing things.

I wonder if he threw the hedgehog like ball or a frisbee.  Knowing this could give us a clue as to whether or not the technique is derived from those old porcupine methods.

One thing that does interest me is that hedgehogs are not native to NZ, hardly any mammals are.  Why on Earth would anyone want to import hedgehogs?


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 8, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> Why on Earth would anyone want to import hedgehogs?


To use as improvised weapons, of course!  Goodness!  Some people have no respect for traditional MAs!


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> To use as improvised weapons, of course!  Goodness!  Some people have no respect for traditional MAs!



Absolutely!  The rubber trainers are of very little use in a live situation.  

He threw the hedgehog AND it connected with his target.  That boy's got game.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 8, 2008)

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase, "alive training".


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 8, 2008)

tellner said:


> Are the rumors about hedgehog technique being derived from porcupine forms true?


 
Yes.  The use of the hedgehog in combat came about with the decline in armour at the end of the 15th Century.  Formerly the porcupine was used against armoured opponents due to its increased mass.  With the decline of armour, the lighter, more slender hedgehog was introduced.  Since the settlement of New Zealand by Europeans was after the heyday of armour, only hedgehogs were used as light shipboard defence, and also for civillian duelling.

One can still see remnants of these arts in modern North American carnival pastimes such as whack-a-mole, orginally developed as a defence against hedgehogs.

Even in the world of pen and paper rpgs, the classic world of Hârn, which was developed by history buffs, has the dreaded Hârnic War Ferret, in honour of the war-hedgehog of former days. 

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2008)

Langenschwert said:


> Yes. The use of the hedgehog in combat came about with the decline in armour at the end of the 15th Century. Formerly the porcupine was used against armoured opponents due to its increased mass. With the decline of armour, the lighter, more slender hedgehog was introduced. Since the settlement of New Zealand by Europeans was after the heyday of armour, only hedgehogs were used as light shipboard defence, and also for civillian duelling.
> 
> One can still see remnants of these arts in modern North American carnival pastimes such as whack-a-mole, orginally developed as a defence against hedgehogs.
> 
> ...


 
You know Mark I am really glad you brought this all to light and well now that the truth is getting out there it is time to let the world know.  My family system of hedgehog throwing derived circa 1442 from in the Netherlands is simply the greatest hedgehog dervived system on the planet.  We have kept this highly dangerous art a family secret for generations but now my friends you to can be a practitioner in *The Hedgehogery VanCise familly style*.  I am following many well known family systems marketing plan and membership is only $500 to start and you can become an instructor for $1,500!  Do not miss out!  The Hedgehog is absolutely ferocious when thrown a certain way.  Also you will be trained in:

Hedgehog home defense
Hedgehog against the blade
Hedgehog shield techniques
and the ever popular 
Hedgehog Extreme Combat! 
(nothing quite like being in a cage 
with a pissed off Hedgehog with
rabies :erg


----------



## Langenschwert (Apr 8, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> My family system of hedgehog throwing derived circa 1442 from in the Netherlands is simply the greatest hedgehog dervived system on the planet.


 
Sign me up!!!  My father is from Schiedam in the Netherlands, a former hotbed of hedgehog combat systems.  Unfortunately, our family specialized in combat with the Frisian Hedgehog, which is, as everybody knows, extinct.  This extinction is largely due to French incursions.  It is theorized by some hopo-zoologists that La Canne was designed specifically to deal with Dutch Tactical Hedgehogs.  This extinction of the Frisian Hedgehog forced our family Art into oblivion, since everyone knows that Frisian and the so-called "Hollander" Hedgehogs are used in entirely different manners.  However, I feel that something is missing in my life without Tactical Hedgehog training, so perhaps I can branch out and learn another family's tradition.  I'll send you a cheque in the mail!

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 8, 2008)

I have nothing to say but ROFLKLITA :lol:.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 8, 2008)

tellner said:


> Are the rumors about hedgehog technique being derived from porcupine forms true?


 
Yes it is Erinaceidaejutsu which is derived from Hystricidae Mitsurugi Ryu


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> Absolutely! The rubber trainers are of very little use in a live situation.
> 
> He threw the hedgehog AND it connected with his target. That boy's got game.


 
The Rangers need a good pitcher if he can throw a hedgehog then a Baseball would be easy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2008)

Langenschwert said:


> Sign me up!!! My father is from Schiedam in the Netherlands, a former hotbed of hedgehog combat systems. Unfortunately, our family specialized in combat with the Frisian Hedgehog, which is, as everybody knows, extinct. This extinction is largely due to French incursions. It is theorized by some hopo-zoologists that La Canne was designed specifically to deal with Dutch Tactical Hedgehogs. This extinction of the Frisian Hedgehog forced our family Art into oblivion, since everyone knows that Frisian and the so-called "Hollander" Hedgehogs are used in entirely different manners. However, I feel that something is missing in my life without Tactical Hedgehog training, so perhaps I can branch out and learn another family's tradition. I'll send you a cheque in the mail!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -Mark


 
Mark,

Consider it done.  We will be having the first council of Hedgehogery sometime in October 2008 at a secret location. (you of course will get the invite)  This council will be brining together several Hedgehog derived systems.  My family system from the Netherlands, the Southern European Italian system of Hedge defense vs. the rapier, the Northern little known Viking system of throwing Hedgehogs before engaging in H2H and of course the very fine and revered British Hedgehog system from WW2.  I am hoping for some asian systems but well many have died out.  Tactical Hedgehog training is simply a must in this day and age.  There simply is nothing else quite like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All my best,

Brian


----------



## benj13bowlin (Apr 8, 2008)

Can someone give me a link where I can buy one of these?  This is just what I was looking for, and to think I almost bought a Katana. (I am such a newb)


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 8, 2008)

benj13bowlin said:


> Can someone give me a link where I can buy one of these? This is just what I was looking for, and to think I almost bought a Katana. (I am such a newb)


 
Well the store bought ones are OK but what you really want is to go into the wild and capture one.  They are a bit smaller but the muscle tone and density is better so they have a much greater impact.  And they're free too!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2008)

Steel Tiger said:


> Well the store bought ones are OK but what you really want is to go into the wild and capture one. They are a bit smaller but the muscle tone and density is better so they have a much greater impact. And they're free too!


 
Plus if you are really lucky you can get one with rabies too!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh YEAH? 

Well...well.......If hedgehogs are so effective the why don't we ever see'em used In a CAGE, Huh? Oh wait........


----------



## tellner (Apr 8, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Mark,
> 
> This council will be _*brining together*_ several Hedgehog derived systems.
> Brian



It's an excuse for y'all to get pickled?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2008)

tellner said:


> It's an excuse for y'all to get pickled?


 
Absolutely!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm starting a petition drive - everyone in the UK please call your MP; in the US please call your Senator/Representative - this is getting too dangerous, and we must BAN HEDGEHOGS!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 9, 2008)

Ninjamom said:


> I'm starting a petition drive - everyone in the UK please call your MP; in the US please call your Senator/Representative - this is getting too dangerous, and we must BAN HEDGEHOGS!


 
I share your fears but think we need to be a little circumspect about this.  It is necessary only to ban samurai and samurai-style hedgehogs!!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 10, 2008)

Maybe we can ban automatic hedgehogs (with more than 100 spines), or at LEAST mandate a background investigation and a waiting period!  Even then, I am not sure I know how, if I get a permit, I could possibly conceal one.

I think you are probably right, though, Steel tiger - after all, if hedgehogs are outlawed, then only outlaws will have hedgehogs.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 10, 2008)

Well it looks like I finally settled the debate once and for all:

Upon whipping a hedgehog as hard as i could into a sidewalk, it bounced and not a scratch on the pavement.

So the answer is definitive:

As much as these storefront McPetStore owners would like to fantasize about it--Hedgehogs just DON'T WORK ON THE STREET.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 10, 2008)

I just read the article.

How much did the hedgehog weigh?  He threw the animal 16 feet.

FIVE years in prison if convicted.


----------



## geezer (May 2, 2008)

Go ahead laugh it up guys but this is a _real _threat. There was a bully on my block when I was a kid who used to throw the family cat at his victims. It always seemed to hit feet first and cling for dear life, sinking its claws deeply into the unfortunate target!


----------

